# First mixing



## nikola453 (25/10/18)

Hi, 

My question is: if my Nicotine base is 6MG/ML, 40%VG, 50%PG and 10% Water,

what i need to insert into e liquid calculator for Nicotine Strength?

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (25/10/18)

what is the percentage of nic you bought ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## vicTor (25/10/18)

36mg 48mg ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nikola453 (25/10/18)

here is pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nikola453 (25/10/18)

6MG/ML, 40%VG, 50%PG and 10% dest Water.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (25/10/18)

my Russian is not so good ?

on the bottle of nicotine, what is the strength ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## nikola453 (25/10/18)

NIKOTIN 6MG/ML

40%VG, 50%PG and

10% Water

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nikola453 (25/10/18)

UMBRELLA BASE 40VG 6MG NICOTINE 100ML

Umbrella 40VG bases are made from the following ingredients: 40% VG (vegetable glycerin), 50% PG (prilled glycol) and 10% dessolated water.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (25/10/18)

This appears to be a nicotine + base mix, not pure nic as DIYers usually understand it. As such, it is designed to be almost like a one-shot where you just add flavouring. Normally a 100ml bottle of 36 or 48mg nic will make several litres of juice. This is designed to make 100ml of 6mg juice or 200ml of 3mg juice. So you would put 6mg into the juice calculator as your nic strength. If you want a 3mg juice, 50% of your mix will need to be this nic base.

I would do a 10ml tester of it. If you normally vape 3mg juice, fill a 10ml tester bottle half-full of this nic base. Then add 0.5ml or 0.5g of any single TFA or Cap or FW flavour. That will put you at 5% flavour which is in the ballpark for TFA/FW/Cap. Then top up with VG. That should give you pretty close to a 3mg 70:30 single flavour mix. Test it. The nic strength should be right. If the nic is far too strong then the label details are wrong. But I suspect it's accurate and that this is a very weak nic mix which is designed to be a combo of nic, VG and PG to which you just add flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (25/10/18)

That 40 vg might throw you off a bit. Most calculators allow you to compensate for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nikola453 (25/10/18)

RichJB said:


> This appears to be a nicotine + base mix, not pure nic as DIYers usually understand it. As such, it is designed to be almost like a one-shot where you just add flavouring. Normally a 100ml bottle of 36 or 48mg nic will make several litres of juice. This is designed to make 100ml of 6mg juice or 200ml of 3mg juice. So you would put 6mg into the juice calculator as your nic strength. If you want a 3mg juice, 50% of your mix will need to be this nic base.
> 
> I would do a 10ml tester of it. If you normally vape 3mg juice, fill a 10ml tester bottle half-full of this nic base. Then add 0.5ml or 0.5g of any single TFA or Cap or FW flavour. That will put you at 5% flavour which is in the ballpark for TFA/FW/Cap. Then top up with VG. That should give you pretty close to a 3mg 70:30 single flavour mix. Test it. The nic strength should be right. If the nic is far too strong then the label details are wrong. But I suspect it's accurate and that this is a very weak nic mix which is designed to be a combo of nic, VG and PG to which you just add flavour.




Thanks for you answer! 

So my next question is: can i use e-liquid calculator for this nicotine base?

if i can use it, are the info correct on the picture attached?

and the results what i want are 10ml of 50/50 PG/VG and 3MG nic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (25/10/18)

That doesn't look right to me. If I'm reading it correctly, your recipe contains 1.2ml of the nic base in 10ml of juice. If you want a 3mg juice and the strength of your nic base is 6mg, you don't even need a calculator. Mental arithmetic alone should tell you that 50% of your final juice volume should be the nic base. That will halve the strength from the stated 6mg down to your desired 3mg.

2ml of flavour is also way too much in my view. I don't know any flavour that will work at 20%. Even the weakest flavours should register fine at 10%. Upping to 20% will likely just cause it to become sharp and chemical, or muted.

To get a 10% flavouring 3mg 50:50 juice, I would go:
5ml nic base
1ml flavouring
1.5ml PG
2.5ml VG

For 20% flavouring 3mg 50:50 juice, I would go:
5ml nic base
2ml flavouring
0.5ml PG
2.5ml VG

It won't be spot on but will be pretty close.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## nikola453 (25/10/18)

RichJB said:


> That doesn't look right to me. If I'm reading it correctly, your recipe contains 1.2ml of the nic base in 10ml of juice. If you want a 3mg juice and the strength of your nic base is 6mg, you don't even need a calculator. Mental arithmetic alone should tell you that 50% of your final juice volume should be the nic base. That will halve the strength from the stated 6mg down to your desired 3mg.
> 
> 2ml of flavour is also way too much in my view. I don't know any flavour that will work at 20%. Even the weakest flavours should register fine at 10%. Upping to 20% will likely just cause it to become sharp and chemical, or muted.



Sorry my calculation went wrong.. this is the real calculation for 10 ml of 50/50 PG/VG and 3MG nic. im correct now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (25/10/18)

Yes, that looks good now. It will depend on which flavour you use. 3% is fine for many flavours, may be too weak for some, too strong for others. What flavour are you adding?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## nikola453 (25/10/18)

RichJB said:


> Yes, that looks good now. It will depend on which flavour you use. 3% is fine for many flavours, may be too weak for some, too strong for others. What flavour are you adding?



I'm using the Italian Flavours - FLAVOR ART and Recommended dosage are 2% - 3%.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (25/10/18)

3% FA should be fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## nikola453 (25/10/18)

RichJB said:


> 3% FA should be fine.



Really Thanks for your help!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (25/10/18)

RichJB said:


> That doesn't look right to me. If I'm reading it correctly, your recipe contains 1.2ml of the nic base in 10ml of juice. If you want a 3mg juice and the strength of your nic base is 6mg, you don't even need a calculator. Mental arithmetic alone should tell you that 50% of your final juice volume should be the nic base. That will halve the strength from the stated 6mg down to your desired 3mg.
> 
> 2ml of flavour is also way too much in my view. I don't know any flavour that will work at 20%. Even the weakest flavours should register fine at 10%. Upping to 20% will likely just cause it to become sharp and chemical, or muted.
> 
> ...


Dang @RichJB Are you even human?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------

